# Schaltung klemmt



## Supernoob (24. Juli 2012)

HI. 

Fahre ein Atomik DH 09

Irgendwie habe ich das Problem, wenn ich hochschalten will, dass es extrem schwer geht und ich mir halb den Daumen dabei breche. Das schalten in einen höeren Gang geht dafür problemlos.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte. (Seilzug vielleicht !?)


----------



## grOObie (24. Juli 2012)

Seilzug eher nicht wenns in die andere Richtung geht. Dann ist wohl eher was am Shifter. Der Beschreibung nach ist die Mechanik Ok, aber die Lagerung am "Hochschalter" klemmt. Ich würd sagen dass kann man mit reinigen und ölen auch nicht mher retten. Welches Rad das ist spielt aber wohl ne untergeorndete Rolle. Haste mal mit dem Knie dagegen gerummst, ist der Hebel verbogen? Hinten mal den Seilzug lösen, leicht dran Ziehen und dabei Schalten. Gehts immernoch schwer? Dann ist die Leitung OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernoob (24. Juli 2012)

grOObie schrieb:


> Seilzug eher nicht wenns in die andere Richtung geht. Dann ist wohl eher was am Shifter. Der Beschreibung nach ist die Mechanik Ok, aber die Lagerung am "Hochschalter" klemmt. Ich würd sagen dass kann man mit reinigen und ölen auch nicht mher retten. Welches Rad das ist spielt aber wohl ne untergeorndete Rolle. Haste mal mit dem Knie dagegen gerummst, ist der Hebel verbogen? Hinten mal den Seilzug lösen, leicht dran Ziehen und dabei Schalten. Gehts immernoch schwer? Dann ist die Leitung OK.



Wenn ich den Umwerfer leicht Richtung Zahnkranz drücke, dann geht es ganz leicht


----------

